
Atlassian: Our bold new brand - nickw444
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/announcements/our-bold-new-brand
======
harry8
Most Atlassian users are not thier customers. Their users' employers are the
customer. This appeals to the customer who doesn't actually have to use this
stuff. "ooh pretty".

Those of us stuck with Atlassian refusing to fix their garbage, differing
markdown syntaxes, removal of stratight text in favour of rich gui brokeness
and the unrelenting S L O W...

Yeah we won't be so impressed by it.

Fix your junk. I can't threaten to leave - the choice isn't mine to do so. The
only choice I have is to complain in public. Just like the public service. Go
Atlassian! Hooray! User hatred achievement unlocked!

~~~
unixhero
Complain all you want.

But I have clients who force the use of Sharepoint, and emails for team
collaboration.

Coming over to a client with atlassian stack on premise or in the cloud, is
like a peachy holiday in comparison. /anecdote.

/question At massive [project] scale; what would you rather recommend to use
than Jira and Confluence for the project lifecycle, functional collaboration,
technical collaboration, development, CI, and CD?

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
For my startup I found gitlab to be a massive help from managing our repos to
CI integration and task management

------
pedalpete
I really like how they've tried to come up with a consistent design for each
product logo.

Unfortunately, I feel the 'A' isn't as unique as the original Atlas holding
the world The 'A' is much more generic. The curve, fairly subtle at small
sizes.

I'm not a designer, how do designers feel about this? Am I looking at it
wrong?

~~~
paulryanrogers
As a would-be designer turned developer I'd say their old icons were good
enough. IMO colors and logotype consistency are probably more important.

Soaking of text... maybe consistent defaults for markup among products would
more appreciated than anything.

------
lanbanger
>" Like us, you may notice important symbolism around teams in the new
Atlassian logo – two people high-fiving, a mountain ready for teams to scale,
or even the letter A formed from two pillars reinforcing each other."

Oh god, really? _really_?

~~~
devopsproject
Yes. These people are so far removed from the actual products they create that
you get this type of drivel. I can't imagine how much time was wasted with all
this.

------
yakult
New Atlassian logo is better than the old logo. Old one always looked more
like an unimportant decorative element than logo.

I totally agree about the hate on rich markup replacing plaintext, though.
Entirely counterproductive and stinks of excess engineers syndrome.

------
edparry
Their new logo screams airline to me - I can only see it on the side of an
aircraft.

------
jackvalentine
Is it just me, or do other people have a sort-of branding/design language
fatigue now?

I simply could not give a shit about the thought processes behind a company's
branding any more, but 5 years ago it was very interesting.

~~~
devopsproject
You grew up and realized it barely matters.

------
grzm
Discussion from earlier today (16 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15219658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15219658)

------
pcurve
I was ready to take shit on their rebranding effort as unnecessary waste, but
I have to say the new product logos are nicely done.

I would've kept the old Atlassian logo however.

------
sAbakumoff
I love Atlassian stack. Yes, the UI of JIRA is slightly clumsy and overwhelmed
and slow but the integration between BitBucket, Jira, Bamboo and Hipchat(and
soon Stride) is the fantastic feature. I also enjoy SourceTree, that's amazing
Git client, very convenient. I can't wait until Atlassian releases the IDE so
that I give up VS Code. And I am not high as many might think.

------
robbyt
Not a designer, but I pretend to be one sometimes... One thing I've always
read is to avoid relying on gradients in logos.

------
foxyv
Thus continuing the tradition of taking easily recognized icons and replacing
them with blue blobs that are barely distinguishable from their neighbors. Why
is everything blue! OMG WHY! A hundred blue icons and you have to find the one
you are looking for....

------
nikolay
Trello's logo is inconsistent with the rest.

------
tylershuster
I see a pinched finger and thumb

